# Help with recording



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

I have 2 talking Boris heads,which I have wired for power supplies and have wired to use separate speakers for the voices.
I am building a pair of grim reapers to flank the entrance of my grave yard and I want to make a recording of them bantering back and forth while standing guard and protecting the cemetary.
What I want is:
The ability to record to separate tracks so I can channel separate voices to each head.
The ability to change the sound of the voices,because I will be doing both recordings.
I would like to do 1 track for one head and then the other track for the other and then blend them on to a CD to use a portable player.

This is what I WISH FOR!!!:googly: 
Is there a free downloadable program out there that even a technological moron like me could use and fullfill all my wishes?

This group has been great in helping me solve other problems. I hope you can come through again for me. 

THANKS ALL:jol:


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi Joe,

I've always had great success using the audio software Audacity offers. You can download it here and it'll do what you need.

http://audacity.sourceforge.net/


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Same thing I use, Richie.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Just take the time to go through the tutorials, if a techno-idiot like me can manage it, anybody can!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Yea, Audacity is a no brainer. Easy, free and fully functional.


----------



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

Okay guys...I guess I'm a total techno idiot...but when downloading the free Audacity, there is not any "effect" options that can be utilized.

I've used GoldWave in the past and really liked it, but my evaluation period has run out, and $50 for a license...lets just say that there must be a better way.

Is there something that I'm missing with Audacity as far as editing options are concerned? It just seems that every option is blocked out.

Kerry


----------



## jrzmac (Aug 22, 2006)

you have to hit the edit button. then "select all". then you can edit it. or just highlight a portion of the song to edit it.


----------



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks, jzrmac.
I got it now. Works a little differently than I'm used to, but the price is right.

Kerry


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Kerry,

If you decide to export your audio into MP3's, you need to download the LAME MP3 Encoder file. You only need to do this once. Once downloaded, you then need to unzip it and extract a .dll file. The first time you need to export an audio file into an MP3, it'll ask you to direct it to that .dll file. After that, it'll work perfectly from there on.


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks so much for the help Richie. You are right it seems to be what I am looking for. 
And thanks for the suggestion of the tutorials Brad.

I knew if I asked you all would come through.We have a great group here!Thanks so much for the help.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

At the site, there's also like 99 additional effects plug-ins now you can download for free.


----------

